# Apostle John's authorship of the Gospel of St. John



## yeutter (May 23, 2012)

Philosophy Professor Timothy McGrew has posted a nice summary of the evidence for the Apostle John's authorship of the Gospel of St John on the What's Wrong With The World website. Dr. McGrew is an Anglican and an evidentialist.


----------

